
Ask HN: Anyone interested in justsaywebsite.com as an opensource? - tomerbd
I&#x27;m a server-side guy. I wanted a website. I saw that Jekyll is a good opportunity.  So I figured out this (that&#x27;s the vision, the above is a weekend POC for a server-side guy that never did any UI).<p>1. A website which generates Jekyll (or other static websites configuration) configuration in your GitHub account.<p>2. You own your website in your github repository.<p>3. You add components you wish (shopping cart etc).<p>4. It&#x27;s free to use.<p>5. Changing a theme with a button click.<p>6. The configuration is like the website data, so you can change the theme and all text would change. - standard configuration.<p>You are in control of your website, it&#x27;s a Jekyll website in your GitHub account.<p>I thought of continuing to work on it as an opensource, but wanted to know beforehand if anyone is interested.<p>I know there are many websites which help you create a website, but the difference here would be that you are in control of the website if the generator disappears for whatever reason you are still left with a standard Jekyll website, the justsaywebsite.com is just a generator and a configuration nice helper UI that helps you manage your website.  See this as an external website builder that just assist you in your way in static websites, it would encompass all the best practices and new tools.<p>Last note, I was just playing with it <i></i>this is by no means a product or even any alpha<i></i>.
======
innerspirit
I tried it out, very interesting. I've seen a lot of services like that, it
would seem weird if none of them is self-hosted like yours.

~~~
tomerbd
interesting just came across this: [https://github.com/planetjekyll/awesome-
jekyll-editors](https://github.com/planetjekyll/awesome-jekyll-editors)

